

Getting Networking Out of the Activity Life Cycle - mattlogan1
http://mattlogan.me/options-for-an-asynchronous-rest-client-android-app

======
Zigurd
Other than "clunky" I wonder why the author advocates using the Application
object for networking. A Service can have a remote API, and that's useful
where you are mixing RESTful APIs, which would probably use a ContentProvider
interface on a device with a command API. You also have the choice to share
these interfaces with other apps.

